# Biking Through Camp Pendleton



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

What is the current policy for biking through Camp Pendleton? If I enter at Las Pulas Road, can I ride north thru the base? How far inland do you ride, or is it relatively direct to San Clemente area?

Thanks.


----------



## starphoto (Jul 27, 2007)

*las pulgas is the on the north side of the base*

Wheh rideing through the base you don't really get that far inand. Basically you can still see the 5 fwy though most of it. Be sure you have ID to show at the gate.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

You need a current ID (drivers license) and a helmet to get on the base. As the other poster said you don't venture far from the interstate.


----------

